# Camille Vasquez and her Goyard



## lotusflowerbaum

There's a bunch of pictures, I'm sure its the artois since it's reversible but correct me if I'm wrong.

DAILY MAIL ARTICLE FEAT. CAMILLE VASQUEZ


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Sorry! I think it's the anjou since there's no zipper!


----------



## Purselover724

*It’s  definitely the Anjou, my Goyard fav!*


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Purselover724 said:


> *It’s  definitely the Anjou, my Goyard fav!*




I've been trying to find the current price USD, you wouldn't happen to know would you?


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

I've seen pictures of her with an Anjou and a St Louis. She's a Goyard fan!


----------



## Swanky

Definitely Anjou, that exact bag is my daily bag.


----------



## Purselover724

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I've been trying to find the current price USD, you wouldn't happen to know would you?


I don’t, sorry. I know it’s in the 3,000’s now but not exactly.


----------



## bibogirl

I just want to say I love that this is a thread. I spotted her Black Anjou and now I want one.


----------



## stellap123

Swanky said:


> Definitely Anjou, that exact bag is my daily bag.


Do you have the PM or GM? Are you happy with the size for your daily bag?


----------



## Purselover724

bibogirl said:


> I just want to say I love that this is a thread. I spotted her Black Anjou and now I want one.


Haha I want the black one now too. I have the grey but all of the sudden need a second.


----------



## Swanky

I don't know current price but at the end of '20 I paid $2190 USD for Anjou PM in black


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

bibogirl said:


> I just want to say I love that this is a thread. I spotted her Black Anjou and now I want one.


LOL me too. I've seen her with other Goyard and designer items. It's making me want a black Anjou too.


----------



## xoxo1858

Question for those of you that have it....Does it scratch easily? I know you can buy an insert but even with one it doesn’t cover the whole bag and I was wondering how it holds up with everyday wear and tear.
Thank you.


----------



## Swanky

xoxo1858 said:


> Question for those of you that have it....Does it scratch easily? I know you can buy an insert but even with one it doesn’t cover the whole bag and I was wondering how it holds up with everyday wear and tear.
> Thank you.


Does what scratch?  I’ve been dragging mine all over for well over a year and it shows no sign of wear… like none.


----------



## A Unicorn in Heels

Does Camille carry the PM?


----------



## Swanky

I wear that exact bag in a PM and it looks like the same size as mine.


----------

